# Thread together bottom bracket adaptor for BB30A ??



## cooldollar (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All.
I have a 2014 Synapse Hi-Mod with a 73mm wide BB30a bottom bracket shell. I'm currently using Wheels Manufacturing plastic adaptors in the installed BB30 bearings to step down to 24mm for Shimano Dura Ace cranks. Which works brilliantly but I would prefer a sealed BB unit. 
Has anyone tried a quality, aluminium bodied thread together setup to adapt BB30a to 24mm??
I see WMFG has one listed on their website but it is probably still under development as they are not available to buy?? Are they??
I would prefer one that does not use ceramic bearings. 
Please share your experiences. I believe the CAAD12 also shares the BB30a so it may be of interest to others also.

Note new 9100 Dura Ace mechanical is simply awesome !!!
Cheers from Down Under ....South Australia.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I think you're out of luck. There's three companies that I'm aware of making adapters and none seem to have a BB30A

https://praxiscycles.com/bottom-brackets/#shimano
https://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-bb30-adapter-bottom-brackets/

It looks like Wheels MFG has one developed. They're probably in the process of manufacturing. It's also listed a supplier website. I'd try contacting them and ask if they have a time frame of availability.
https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/cannondale-bb30a.html
https://bicyclepartsdirect.com/bb30...-cranks-shimano-black-sku-bb30a-out-shim.html


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not familiar with BB30a.

Is this what you are looking for?

https://www.bbinfinite.com/products/bb3a-directfit-shimano


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Finx said:


> I'm not familiar with BB30a.


https://wheelsmfg.com/bb30a-tech-info
The BB30a is similar to the BB30 standard, but the frame BB shell is 5mm wider on the non-drive side. 



> Is this what you are looking for?


No. He wants a threaded adapter. That is a press fit adapter. It's better that what he's got, but not as good as a threaded adapter.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

tlg said:


> https://wheelsmfg.com/bb30a-tech-info
> The BB30a is similar to the BB30 standard, but the frame BB shell is 5mm wider on the non-drive side.
> 
> No. He wants a threaded adapter. That is a press fit adapter. It's better that what he's got, but not as good as a threaded adapter.


AHh yea. I've never used that brand of adapter (used Wheels and Praxis adapters several times with good results). 

Their "it will NEVER creak" claim is interesting considering it's a press fit.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

cooldollar said:


> I'm currently using Wheels Manufacturing plastic adaptors in the installed BB30 bearings to step down to 24mm for Shimano Dura Ace cranks. Which works brilliantly but I would prefer a sealed BB unit.
> Has anyone tried a quality, aluminium bodied thread together setup to adapt BB30a to 24mm??.


This one is not threaded but if ever I would use a Shimano crank, I would get this one.

https://www.hambini.com/bike-parts/bb30a-to-shimano-classic-bottom-bracket.html


----------



## cooldollar (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks to all contributors. Looks like the wheels manufacturing unit is top of the wish list https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/bb30a-outboard-abec-3-bb-for-22-24mm-cranks-sram-black.html
Just a matter of getting my hands on one in Australia or from WMFG or dealer OS. 
Any other suggestions gladly welcomed.


----------

